# Moving to Cordoba



## avahaz (May 14, 2014)

Hello all,

My boyfriend and I are moving to Cordoba in September and are wondering which are the best areas to live in? We will be working in the Levante District by Av. Del Cairo. We want to be in an area that isn't too far from work but also has quite a few restaurants, bars, things going on and is nice. Not bothered about clubs. We just don't want to have to travel for half an hour to go for a bite to eat or for a drink.

Any recommendations? Is the center the best place to be? Is there any areas we should definitely avoid? 

Thanks in advance!

Avahaz.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in Ecija which is not far from Cordoba. We go there on a regular basis, as to where to live though I don't know. I will ask my students today (many live in Cordoba) and get back to you. It is a beautiful city especially the old town.


----------

